# Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD



## ms0475 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

veilleicht kann jemend der die gleichen Rollen nutzt über die Erfahrungen berichten. Nun zum Problem:

ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten in Japan die Daiwa Tournament ISO Entoh bestellt.







Die Teile sind echt geil, seidenweicher Lauf, leicht, einfach der Hammer.

Jetzt hab ich mir noch 2 von dem "passenden Europamodell", der Daiwa Tournament ISO QD gekauft und war echt gespannt:





Gestern waren die Rollen da und ich war erschüttert, Schleifgeräusche und schwergängiger Lauf. in der ehemaligen DDR gabs mal eine ORA, die klang ähnlich |evil: (ist jetzt natürlich etwas übertrieben). Die Teile kosten um die 380,00 € das Stück und dann sowas.

Hab dann heute mal beim Kundenservice von Daiwa angerufen. O-Ton: große Rollen machen nun mal Geräusche |kopfkrat.....wollen die mich verarschen???

Hat denn jemend ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht??

Tight Lines,


Marcus


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*

Zurückschicken. Ich habe nicht die Erfahrung mit so großen Daiwa Rollen aber meine TICA Abyss TF machen auch keine Geräusche.


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*

Ja, tatsächlich zurückschicken! Die ISO QD laufen normalerweise ähnlich seidenweich wie die Basias, vielleicht sogar noch einen Tick weicher!


----------



## antonio (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*

sofort wieder zurück damit rollen in der liga müssen von alleine gehen.

antonio


----------



## ms0475 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*

das werde ich auch tun.

Am Besten war echt die Äußerung: große Rollen mach nun mal Geräusche.....dann kam noch die Äußerung die Modelle aus Japan hätten auch ein anderes Getriebe!!! Naja, warum setzen die eigentlich Frauen in den Service#q die Tussi wusste garantiert nicht wovon ich spreche!!|krach:

LG,


Marcus


----------



## Drasko (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*

hallo Marcus,
ich ziehe es ebenfalls in erwägung mir die Iso aber das japanische Model anzueignen! Kannst du mir mitteilen wo du sie genau bestellt hast und und noch eine blöde Frage! Wieso ist die Kurbel überall auf der rechten Seite?
Gruß

Drasko


----------



## Siggy82 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*

In Japan sind halt überwiegend RH-Versionen unterwegs, beim Baitcasting ja zu fast 100%;
es wird mit rechts geworfen, dann aber die Rute in die linke Hand gewechselt.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*



Siggy82 schrieb:


> es wird mit rechts geworfen, dann aber die Rute in die linke Hand gewechselt.



Das höre ich grad auch zum ersten mal, sind die Japaner so umständlich....... rofl...


----------



## Siggy82 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Daiwa Tournament ISO QD*

Was heisst umständlich, das ist einfach Gewohnheitssache
In den USA sind RH-Rollen auch weit verbreitet.
Bei den Profis/Turnierfischern hat das auch den Nebeneffekt, dass beide Arme gleichmäßiger belastet werden; bei tagelangem Dauerfischen sicher auch nicht verkehrt.


----------

